# AMF Roadmaster Western Flyer Buzz Bike 2 + 1 "wheelie bike"



## cp7 (May 22, 2014)

Found this AMF Roadmaster Western Flyer Buzz Bike 2 + 1 "wheelie bike" today. 
I cant find much info on it but it sure is cool. 
I got it to resell but don't have an idea what to value it at. 
Any interest? Located in Kansas City Mo.


----------



## trailhopper (May 28, 2014)

Here ya go. 1969 Ad


----------



## 509clunk (May 28, 2014)

*Musclebike*

Pm me I am intrested !


----------



## cp7 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sorry but we sold the bike one night after it was posted on a different site.
Pics of it cleaned up have been posted over there. 
Thanks though.


----------



## RailRider (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice score. When I sold mine it brought about $1500 range. Pretty rare bikes!


----------

